# Lumen LED Halo Rings – A New Dimension of Style



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi folks! CARiD.com is glad to offer you a new product. With Lumen® - LED Halo Rings, you will add unique style to the front of your vehicle and increase the light output. They are available in a variety of diameters and colors for you to choose from. And check out the video we have to find step-by-step installation instructions. What do you think of the product?


----------

